# Look at this beautiful Yarn!



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

I just found this site. Maybe most of you know it but I didn't
http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Ooh my - wiping the drool off my chin!!!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

OMG such beautiful yarn and prices to match.


----------



## trishaann (Sep 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Cindy: pricing? where is that? I couldn't find it.


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Hilary - Isn't it amazing? The photography is truly beautiful!! They have a group on Ravelry. Gotta join now............


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

I had to click on a yarn, then click on a retailer, and on and on. There isn't a retailer here in CO, so picked an online retailer at random, and $33.95! After that I didn't go any further....

http://www.loopsknitting.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=3225


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

SIMPLY SCRUMPTIOUS! So MANY beautiful yarns! I did not know about this... so thanks a BUNDLE!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

At the top right hand side of their page is a link for retailers as well. Just click on that and will bring up a list.


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

But do you get the yardage? I was thinking about using one expensive yarn and work it with a lesser expensive one.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Gorgeous! I'm afraid to ask their prices!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

For the sport weight it's 150 yard, and no length given for the sock weight.




Three Irish Girls has created this 100% Swiss Silk yarn in a palette of this year's hottest Pantone colors, just for Loops! Each hand-dyed, luminous skein of Lumen is 50g, 150 yards of sportweight, and works up to approximately 6 stitches per inch on US #2-4 needles. Hand wash, lay flat to dry. No price for this one






Congdon is a lustrous, smooth and rich yarn, made of 80% superwash wool and 20. It is a sock weight that uses a size US #0-2 needle, or work it on a larger needle for beautiful shawls and garments. Hand-dyed. Price: $33.99


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

So like I said, just a little rich for my blood. But one can dream.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wouldn't I love to get my hands (or knitting needles) on some of this...exquisite yarns, with adorable colours.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh yes Mercedes, I am the proud owner of some of this yarn which I "ran into" at a wonderful yarn store in Spokane Washington. The name of the yarn shop is A Grand Yarn 1-509-455-8213 and I bought these from the owner's daughter Libby Blossom. I happen to be there visiting for my oldest granddaughter's graduation from Gonzaga University and when I came back to So. Cal. I called around and to my dismay I found out that there are no stores here that sell this absolutely beautiful yarn so now I will "have to" call or send an email to get their gorgeous yarn. Such is my addiction :lol: :lol: P.S. I got the Cashmerino Fingering...ah so wonderful to feel. Sorry about boasting!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes, they have 370 yds per skein.


mercedes007 said:


> But do you get the yardage? I was thinking about using one expensive yarn and work it with a lesser expensive one.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous and quite expensive I imagine. Fun to admire though...


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It is beautiful yarn, but I never buy yarn that has to be wound beforehand.


----------



## Celt Knitter (Jul 13, 2011)

Exquisite colors...absolutely sinful....another reason to become a bank robber!


mercedes007 said:


> I just found this site. Maybe most of you know it but I didn't
> http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

My LYS carries their yarn and it a thing of beauty. Haven't purchased any yet but I plan to as soon as I finish a few WIP's.


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Yipee a LYS in my area carries this.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

roseknit said:


> It is beautiful yarn, but I never buy yarn that has to be wound beforehand.


Why? If you buy in a shop they can and should do for you. If you buy on line and have to do yourself is a great way to check for a problem with the yarn. Nothing worse than getting part way into a skein, ball or cake of yarn and finding the last half has a problem.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

mercedes007 said:


> I just found this site. Maybe most of you know it but I didn't
> http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2


OMG. I want one of each! How do you find the prices?


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> OMG. I want one of each! How do you find the prices?


Click on one of the yarns, it brings up a list of sellers, click on one of those, and then it will take you to their website and you can shop till you drop or run out of $$$


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Lucky you!


frannie di said:


> Yipee a LYS in my area carries this.


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Cindye - Since you seem to know something about this yarn, do they have a worsted weight.....like for purses? These gals really know COLOR!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Celt - I never thought about that.....gosh you could buy a lot of yarn LOL...... You'd have to spend it fast though!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Patocenzio...... Thank you so much for letting me know where to buy this. Do they have a worsted weight? I will contact your store you visited and see what colors they have and if they have it in a more dense yarn......I think I said that right???
I bet the colors will drive you crazy just knitting it. Lucky YOU!
I would like to treat myself to one or two skeins......and work it with some of my Malabrigo yarns.
Did I tell you that they have a forum group at Ravelry? Yep...
The Irish Girls.....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mercedes007 said:


> Cindye - Since you seem to know something about this yarn, do they have a worsted weight.....like for purses? These gals really know COLOR!


mercedes007,
the only thing I know about this yarn is what I've seen on the retailers websites in the last 12 hours. I had never heard of it before this thread popped up. It seems as though all the on line retailers have different ones they offer, so my suggestion is to pick a yarn, click on it and get the list of sellers, go to their website and see what they have and get the prices and yarn info.

Sorry I can't be of more help.


----------



## pearliegirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Yummy! I've already spent my wad and have at least 5 projects lined up. I will definitely keep this on file although I did have a lot of trouble with their website. Thanks,Cindy. Where is Calhan? I'm originally from Denver but now i Northern California No, of the Golden Gate Bridge in the Wine Country in Sonoma County,


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok...I thought maybe you knew about the weight of the yarn that is made. Yes, I will have to get my finger going on the cell keypad....


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

pearliegirl said:


> Yummy! I've already spent my wad and have at least 5 projects lined up. I will definitely keep this on file although I did have a lot of trouble with their website. Thanks,Cindy. Where is Calhan? I'm originally from Denver but now i Northern California No, of the Golden Gate Bridge in the Wine Country in Sonoma County,


Calhan is about 35 miles east of Colorado Springs. Out on the flats/plains of eastern CO. Calhan has a population of about 875 people (more livestock than people LOL!) But I have a killer view of "America's Mountain" which is about 75 miles to the west of me.

You live in a beautiful part of the country. Have spent some time there, and have found memories of the area. On my bucket list is to return to the other Bay Area and see the bridge just once with out fog shrouding it. Have been there 6 times and have yet to see it on a clear day.
The reason I say the other "bay area" is that I'm originally from Tampa, FL!


----------



## mazzella (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks for sharing...I had not see or heard of them.
Goodness, what delicious colors...I love yarn, I love color,
I love texture...I need to take a deep breath, and count to one hundred and ten! Almost as much fun as the yarn colors are the cute names they gave their creations.
One can dream....
Someday...
Blessings .


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

mercedes007 said:


> Ok...I thought maybe you knew about the weight of the yarn that is made. Yes, I will have to get my finger going on the cell keypad....


Nope, and good luck with the cellphone and looking at the websites. There are so many different ones, and the few I checked out last night all seem to carry something different.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I am presently at work but will reply when I get home this pm


mercedes007 said:


> Patocenzio...... Thank you so much for letting me know where to buy this. Do they have a worsted weight? I will contact your store you visited and see what colors they have and if they have it in a more dense yarn......I think I said that right???
> I bet the colors will drive you crazy just knitting it. Lucky YOU!
> I would like to treat myself to one or two skeins......and work it with some of my Malabrigo yarns.
> Did I tell you that they have a forum group at Ravelry? Yep...
> The Irish Girls.....


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The yarn looks wonderful. Her blog is delightful.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Blog is simply refreshing.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Wow, that yarn would be beautiful in the "Dreambird" I am knitting. I will have to bookmark this website. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh my what gorgeous yarn, but I agree $33+ per skein is a little out of my price range, but I did drool on my keyboard looking at it.


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

It is not all $33 a skein. Choose a weight then call a yarn shop. I am buying the worsted weight.....180 yards $21.75. I have chosen the color and will wait for it to arrive.


----------



## ksfsimkins (Jan 18, 2013)

Not only are these yarns gorgeous but the names make me giggle! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Has anyone heard of "Manos" silk blend yarn? It's equally as pretty, and not as expensive. 
30% silk, 70% Merino Extrafine Wool, Kettle Dyed
I haven't been able to find it here in Massachusetts, but maybe someone will have better luck.
The label says Manos del Uruguay


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

Babsmin - Did you check here? http://www.yarn.com/webs-knitting-crochet-yarns-manos-del-uruguay

Also Google it and you will find a lot of other stores.

Also, I would post this on the Main Page or Resource area. Posting it here you won't get much attention.

Sue


----------



## Babsmim (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks, Sue!! Still not very good trying to find things!


----------



## cricketwest (Apr 15, 2013)

No problem. It took me some time in navigating this site and I am still learning. Hope you find your yarn!


----------



## Iirishrn (Mar 18, 2011)

mercedes007 said:


> I just found this site. Maybe most of you know it but I didn't
> http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2


They look good enough to eat!!!!!! Maybe its just time for lunch - but yummy yum yum. Thanks for the site even if one does not order it is surely a lift for the spirit.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh it this isn't eye candy...


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

mercedes007 said:


> I just found this site. Maybe most of you know it but I didn't
> http://www.threeirishgirls.com/home.php?cat=2


I knew about the site; their patterns are gorgeous, too.


----------



## mgrsis01 (Nov 7, 2011)

frannie di,

I get to Syracuse once in a while. Will you share the name of your LYS?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Well I am back from work and running errands. I bought the fingering weight because I knit mostly shawls and that is perfect for my projects. Oh the colors!!! I could not believe them when I saw them, they are stunning in person. I know that this might be a bit expensive for some people and I would not have gone straight to them but for the fact that the name caught my eye and my husband told me to buy them because it would become my Mother's day gift...I am so obedient!


patocenizo said:


> I am presently at work but will reply when I get home this pm


 :lol: :lol: I guess you already ordered some of this yarn?


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for this link...oh my gosh, it's gorgeous!! It was fun looking whether or not I every actually buy any. What beautiful colorways. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

What a beautiful range of colours. Am just drooling over the ones I have seen. I suppose I CAN dream of using it, but then again???????????


----------



## pearliegirl (Mar 25, 2013)

Well...when you consider the time you put into the garment, the work and he beauty as well as the years it will last if you choose a classic
pattern this yarn is worth it. Just have to save up for it.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with you and one more point to make. This yarn is a product that is made here in the U.S.A. and I for one try to be supportive of the products made here in our country and also show appreciation for their hard work, just look at the beautiful results from Three Irish Girls..wow!!!


pearliegirl said:


> Well...when you consider the time you put into the garment, the work and he beauty as well as the years it will last if you choose a classic
> pattern this yarn is worth it. Just have to save up for it.


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> OMG such beautiful yarn and prices to match.


where did you find prices I couldn't find them


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Vole61 said:


> where did you find prices I couldn't find them


My post from page 1 on how to find pricing!

I had to click on a yarn, then click on a retailer, and on and on. There isn't a retailer here in CO, so picked an online retailer at random, and $33.95! After that I didn't go any further....

http://www.loopsknitting.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=3225

Not every retailer carries every yarn from what I saw with just a quick glance the other evening. So you'll have to do a little research as to pricing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

great yarns---thanks for sharing


----------

